# Advise on moving house with pregnant cat



## carlyjb (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone , i am moving house in 3 weeks as my tenancy has come to an end , But .. my cat is pregnant and is due in 2 weeks time , so if she has them on time then the kittens would be 1 week old when i move. could you advise me on how i can make the move as nice as possible for the cat/kittens , i dont want to upset the mum , but we have to move. 

thanks all 

And please no smart comments


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

do you have someone nearby who can foster mum and litter for you. 

The sooner you can move mum now the better. If you move her now she will have a 3 week settling in period and be less likely to have premature labour or reject the kittens if you leave it longer.

Find/pay for a foster mum (most rescues have them and you may find a rescue willing to foster for you for a nice donation) now. Send her with all her bedding, toys, food and some feliway. Lots of visits from you too, and then you can bring her home when the kittens are starting to wean. This will give you a chance to sort out the house too, so not to add to the stress.

I realise this may not be what you want to hear, but this is the best thing imo in this situation.


----------

